# Is there a chart?



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Anywhere that tells what bodies will interchange between what chassis? 
Like an afx to tj or super g or JL or LL chassis or whatever.

Ronnie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I think this site may have some of the info you are asking about. HTH


Jeff


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Lots of good info on that site, thanx alot!

Ronnie


----------

